# Hendrix and Lexie - Miniature pinschers



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

These are my gorgeous little foster dogs who are still with me after a month,

This was taken the day they arrived here,









and recently,

Hendrix









Lexie









They are about 7 and a half months now and are turning into fab little dogs. I really want them to stay together as they love eachother and like to do everything together. Anyone interested in homing these 2 needs to do their research on the breed. Min Pins are noisy, full of energy and love to jump. Ive caught Lexie on the windowsill more than once . They do need some training but they are clever and do pick things up very quickly.

They need someone who will be around most of the day and does not have young children. Older children that can help towards training would be great. They are good with other dogs but will bark at them until they have sussed them out. When they aren't running around like mad they are more than happy to snuggle up on your lap for a snooze.

If you are interested in homing them please go here Dogs - Pro Dogs Direct
I am more than happy to answer any questions about them


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are gorgeous!

We already have a boy Min Pin. I would love to be able to offer these two a home but we just can't have any more pets  Such a shame!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Still have these gorgeous 2 with me waiting for their forever home


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh i love them ! Good luck woofers


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh I so wish we could take them  We're renting at the moment and so can't have anymore pets. 

I have mentioned them to a few people I know who are familiar with the breed. If anyone comes back to me, I will let you know.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I really hope these special two find a home of their own soon, both lovely! 

Out of interest, are they able to be rehomed with dog savy cats as I've noticed on the site that they aren't cat tested?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Only just saw this sorry, i think they would be ok with cats that are used to dogs. They wasnt bothered by cats in the garden at first but then began copying one of my dogs that chases them . They are fine with all the other animals in the house, rats/hamsters etc.


----------



## masoncag (Jan 4, 2012)

Would love to have these dogs, but already having two male Min Pin's, it is out of the question as it would be a one way trip to the local room with soft walls 

Have you advised the Breed Rescue (Min Pins) that they require a new home?

Miniature Pinscher Club of Great Britain UK


----------



## masoncag (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely dogs, and would love to have them, but having two min pins already, it would be a one a way trip to the nut house.

Have you advised the min pin rescue that these two darlings rquire a new home?

Miniature Pinscher Club of Great Britain UK


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Any updates on them?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

masoncag said:


> Lovely dogs, and would love to have them, but having two min pins already, it would be a one a way trip to the nut house.
> 
> Have you advised the min pin rescue that these two darlings rquire a new home?
> 
> Miniature Pinscher Club of Great Britain UK


Only just seen you post sorry, for some reason I never received an update email for the thread, I did email someone at the min pin club but never heard back 



LouiseH said:


> Any updates on them?


I do have news  a lovely lady who has previously owned one came to see them last thursday and even though Lexie wouldn't go near her and Hendrix decided to jump on the coffee table (something he's never done before ) she wasnt put off and is now awaiting homecheck . She did originally only want one which is why she wanted to meet them before a homecheck was made. Fingers gets crossed everything is fine and they will get a home


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

That's fantastic news 

Please let us know how they get on. Do you think she is likely to take them both then?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I will do  and they have to go as a pair as they are so close. Luckily when the lady met them she straight away said she can see they couldn't be split. Wherever one is the other will be too


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Lexie and Hendrix will be going to their new home shortly, the new owners are on their way


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Somehow I missed this and didn't get an update.

I'm so happy to hear that  Their new owner is going to love them!!!


----------

